# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kino-ditari 2009!

## korçar

Po e hap une autor! (Une thashe mos e prishnim traditen, prandaj te fola ta hapje.)

Nejse, shkruani, qendisni, zhgaravisni, bertisni, vajtoni, kendoni, mallkoni e uroni ç'tu doje e bardha zemer... ne lidhje me imazhet (zëmazhet?) e filmave te 2009-tës.

Hapni sytë!

----------


## korçar

Po ja nis une. Po le menjane dy filma amerikane "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" dhe "The Wrestler", per te cilet do mundohem te flas me vone dhe po ja nis me nje gjeme shqiptare "Koha e Kometes". Dikush mund te kujtoje se 2009 pershfaqet ogurzeze duke filluar me nje film te tille, une them mos kini frike se me mire ta hasesh te zezen ne fillim se sa ne fund. Te pakten per sa i perket 2009-tës.

"*Koha e Kometes*" pra! Nga Fatmir Koçi. Gjeneriku eshte goxha i arritur (megjithese nuk kuptova pse shenjohet ne frengjisht "_a film inspired by the novel_ "*L'ANNEE NOIRE*" _by Ismail Kadare_"? Nuk paskësh titull shqiptar kjo novela? E kuptoj pse po nejse.). Sa per ç'ngelet, perveç gjenerikut, nuk eshte as qesharake, pra as per te qeshur.

Kaq per filmin. Ne fakt ka nje diçka tjeter qe me intereson : marre-dhenia "letersi kinema", aq me shume qe kam pershtypjen se kinemaja ne rang te gjere po i rikthehet atavizmit te vjeter te nderlidhjes me letersine. Eshte teme e gjere kjo. Dua vetem te theksoj se me kete film, çuditerisht, rizbulova diçka per stilin kadarean. E kam fjalen per humorin e zi kadarean, per ironine therese, te ngurte e poshteruese te tijen. Te cilen nuk ke se si e perfaqeson perveç se letrarisht ne kinema, pra me mire ta lesh si ç'eshte, letersi, e te mos e trazosh me shfaqesim kinematografik. Po e perseris *çuditerisht* sepse ky film me perforcoi ate qe dija prej shume kohesh per stilin kadarean, pra per ironine gjitheperfshirese te tijen, forcen e ironise, por edhe per mungesen absolute te ndonje ndjenje te dinje. Shume mendojne si une se librat e Kadarese nuk shfaqin kurrefare ndjenje dashurie, ne mos e shfaqshin terthorazi nepermjet ironise. Dhe ironia paçka forces se saj, nga ana tjeter duket krejt e ulet, e poshter sepse fundja ironia nuk perdoret per tjeter gje perveç talljes me diçka, dike. Ironi : distance. Qe te mos e zgjas, nuk e di pse me la nje ndjenje te brishte e te trishte ky rizbulim. Pse? Nuk e di pse, por sa mund te mbeshtetesh tek ironia?

----------


## autori

Po mire, e vazhdojme me gjemat shqiptare, kur qenka keshtu !  :ngerdheshje:  

Po vendos dhe une nje "xhevahir" nga Mustafa Nano gazeta shqip per "Gjoleken", nje tjeter "xhevahir" yni i ketyre koheve te fundit... (s'jam bere mbare ta komentoj, e kam para disa javesh). 
Ajo qe eshte interesante eshte te konstatosh se si e _shikon_ nje film te tille Nano. 

(ps: kam nenvizuar disa fjali qe me duken ...  :me dylbi: 



*Shoqeria shqiptare e mbushur me Gjoleke e me Abaze*

http://www.gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=56314

*Mustafa Nano*
Fillimisht kisha lexuar diçka në shtypin e përditshëm mbi filmin e Dhimitër Anagnostit, "Gjoleka, i biri i Abazit". Më pas, për të më foli vetë Anagnosti në një takim të rastësishëm. Nuk është se më tha ndonjë gjë të madhe, pasi njerëz si Dhimitër Anagnosti nuk i lë qibra të flasin për veten; por nuk ishte e zorshme, megjithatë, të kuptoje se *ai ishte i kënaqur nga filmi që kish bërë*, gjë që më bëri tej mase kureshtar. E po prisja herën për ta parë, e cila erdhi në një prej këtyre ditëve konvaleshente të ndërrimit të viteve. Filmi u shfaq nga një televizion kombëtar (TV Klan). Dhe *ishte thëthitës nga fillimi deri në fund*.

Po çështë ky film? Në filmin "Gjoleka, i biri i Abazit" tregohet një copëz autentike e Shqipërisë së djeshme. *Flitet me një gjuhë Rossellini-ane*, gjë jo fort familjare për kinemanë shqiptare. Duket sikur ideja e neorealizmit Rossellini-ain të transferuar në kinemanë shqiptare komprometohet prej fabulës së qëmtuar në të shkuarën (ngjarja e Anagnostit zhvillohet në vitet 30 të shekullit të kaluar, ndërsa neorealistët italianë e kishin zakon të flisnin për kohën e tyre), por nuk ka arsye ta marrim seriozisht këtë gjoja ikje prej paradigmës. Shqipëria e sotme nuk ndryshon kushedi se çfarë prej Shqipërisë së djeshme, dhe ky afermacion na sillet më i vërtetë akoma kur fjala është për strukturën psiko-mentale të shoqërisë sonë. Me fjalë të tjera, shoqëria shqiptare ka qenë e është një shoqëri e sunduar prej Abazësh, një shoqëri ku rriten veç Gjolekë shpirtgjymtuar, e një shoqëri ku *çdo shpirt i lirë e çdo mendje e gdhendur refuzohen, përbuzen ose urrehen, tok me bartësit e tyre.*

Po kush është Abazi, Gjoleka e të tjerët? Këtu është vendi për të shpjeguar me pak fjalë fabulën e filmit. Abazi është një banor i hinterland-it në bregun e detit tonë të jugut. I padalë. I palëçitur. I pagdhendur. Fshatar tipik shqiptar i viteve 30 të shekullit XX, i cili çdo prurje apo prirje moderne e shihte si një minë të vënë mÃº në themelet e rendit të gjërave, gjë që dukej te fakti se ai shenjtëronte jetën e izoluar pastorale të të parëve të vet, shenjtëronte doket e zakonet e ngrira, që mezi rregullojnë një bashkëjetesë primitive mes njerëzish. Dhe "virtytet" e kësaj jete të ashpër e të mjerë baritore Abazi kërkon ti përcjellë te fëmijët e vet, e në radhë të parë te Gjoleka, djali i tij i vetëm, të cilin e do ashtu si dinë të duan të gjithë njerëzit mendjembyllur e fanatikë: në mënyrë egoiste. Duhet theksuar kjo: në mënyrë egoiste. Prindër të tillë në asnjë rrethanë nuk mendojnë për lumturinë e fëmijëve; përkundrazi, ata mendojnë veç për kararin e tyre, të cilin e maskojnë pas merakut për identitetin, apelin e të parëve, moralin e rendin tradicional të vlerave, që për ta përbën të vjetrën që nuk vjetrohet kurrë. Këtë e ilustron më së miri një skenë e filmit, në të cilën Abazi, duke mos lexuar mirë një rreng të Gjolekës kinse të vetëvrarë, zë e vajton në mënyrën më tronditëse. Çfarë vajton? Vdekjen e të birit? As që bëhet fjalë: "Ti vare veten, mor bir, por nuk të erdhi keq për mua? Pse më turpërove në sy të fshatit, mor bir? Apo ishte pikërisht kjo çfarë ti doje? Doje të më turpëroje, apo jo?" Dhe kur zbulon rrengun, nuk gëzohet që djali nuk ka vdekur, që djali është mrekullisht gjallë, por tërbohet prej guximit të Gjolekës për të vënë në lojë të atin e për ti bërë naftën jetës së shpifur të fshatit, ku njerëzit nuk bënin gjë tjetër, veçse ngrefoseshin me padijen e tyre, ia nxinin jetën sho-shoqit, rrihnin gratë e fëmijët dhe urrenin fqinjët e të afërmit me mendje e me shpirt të lirë.

Anagnosti ka krijuar një sandwich: Abazi, Gjoleka, Serveti. Ky i fundit është shqiptari i kthyer nga mërgimi i gjatë në Amerikë; kthehet me mendje tjetër; kthehet në fshatin e vet, që është po ai; kthehet edhe për tu çelur sytë bashkëfshatarëve e bashkatdhetarëve të vet e për të sjellë pakëz modernitet në atë qoshe të harruar të botës dhe për këtë financon hapjen e një shkolle; kthehet gjithashtu edhe për ta gëzuar pjesën e mbetur të jetës në vendin e vet. Zhgënjimi është kolosal: të vetët e trajtojnë si një kodosh, si të prishur e të shthurur, madje më keq akoma, e trajtojnë si të ishte i sëmurë prej gërbulës. Abazi vetë nuk nguron ta këshillojë herë pas here të birin: mos rri me Servetin bir, e mos ia vër veshin! Gati-gati i thotë: Serveti është djalli, biri im.

Intriga e filmit ka diçka prej ngjarjes së Salemit të Massachusetts-it, më shumë se tre shekuj më parë, kur djajtë e vërtetë vishnin kostume engjëjsh, e kur njerëzit me shpirt të lirë paditeshin e linçoheshin si djaj prej djajve. Ndoshta asosacjoni i Shtrigave të Salemit mund të ngjajë i kërkuar dhe haluçinant? Epo mirë, ka një asosacjon tjetër më të njëmendtë: filmi na sillet më së shumti e në mënyrë këmbëngulëse si një dÃ©jÃ  vu torturuese, gjë që duket te kumti kryesor i tij. Ashtu si në Shqipërinë e filmit të Anagnostit, edhe në Shqipërinë e këtyre ditëve, janë Abazët ata që sundojnë; në mos janë Abazët, janë Gjolekët e rritur e të edukuar prej Abazëve, pa pasur asnjëherë mundësinë e dëshirën për tu rebeluar. Shqipëria e kohëve tona, ashtu si Shqipëria në filmin e Anagnostit "Gjoleka, i biri i Abazit", nuk di të bëjë gjë tjetër, veçse tu japë munxët djemve të vet të kthyer nga Amerika, alias shqiptarëve të ndershëm, idealistë, të dijshëm e mendjehapur.

Kumt i rëndë? Hm, një *art i mirë* të tilla i ka kumtet.

----------


## korçar

Autor-o nga i gjen keto perla t'u befsha une? Si ke durim qe i lexon njehere? Nejse, ta kam thene edhe njehere qe ky Nano-ja eshte rrote k... arroce. Me zu lemza. Dhe nuk po flas hiç per kinemane...

----------


## autori

> Autor-o nga i gjen keto perla t'u befsha une? Si ke durim qe i lexon njehere? Nejse, ta kam thene edhe njehere qe ky Nano-ja eshte rrote k... arroce. Me zu lemza. Dhe nuk po flas hiç per kinemane...


Ne pune ore, ne mengjes, bashke me kafenë, e kemi te perfshire edhe Muç Nanon lol. 10 minuta kohe i ka hallall ai  :pa dhembe: 

Megjithate: thua vertet qe Anagnosti te qenkësh vertet i kenaqur me filmin e tij ??? Apo thuaj ka rrjedhur nga pleqeria...  Se jo per gje por eshte nje nga dy-tre te rrallet (bashke me Cashkun) qe kane bere diçka qe ja ka pas vlejt dikur, deri diku...

Gallata eshte se "Gjoleka", eshte gjithshka, vetem film rossellinian (neo-realizem) nuk eshte (ah, sikur te ishte !!). Per me teper qe, pikerisht ky Anagnost, ka bere me pare (para vitit '90) jo pak filma me influence pikerisht nga neo-realizmi italian (fundja, si gjithe filmat e tjere shqiptare, bazuar ne dy eksperienca: ne neo-realizmin italian dhe ne soc-realizmin sovietik). 

Por edhe sikur te leme me njane keto "xhevahire" dhe te merremi vetem me qellimet ideo-artistike te regjizorit, nese ato  na qenkan ato qe na paskësh zbuluar Muç Nanoja... . Thua vertet Anagnosti te paskesh pasur si qellim kryesor ne film percjelljen e mesazhit te meposhtem : "_Shqipëria e kohëve tona, ashtu si Shqipëria në filmin e Anagnostit "Gjoleka, i biri i Abazit", nuk di të bëjë gjë tjetër, veçse tu japë munxët djemve të vet të kthyer nga Amerika, alias shqiptarëve të ndershëm, idealistë, të dijshëm e mendjehapur"_ ??

 :Mos:

----------


## korçar

Autor-o ç'te te them une i shkreti, me duket e lehte te sulmosh, a te ironizosh, kesisoj paçavuresh... Me vret ndergjegjia pastaj! Ehh!

----------


## korçar

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button* , nga David Fincher

Po perveç kuriozitetit çfare tregon, çfare flet, çfare nëm? Asgje! Problemi qendron... Ku qendron? Ec e merre vesh... Nje diçka krejt artificiale mund te qendroje ne kembe, te kete vijueshmeri, si ne prallat me kuçeder, apo gjerat me te pabesueshme  qe mund te prodhoje disleksia e pergjithshme e te gjitha shqisave, neqofte se dikush merr mundin ti jape kohe tregimit te tij, dhe dikush tjeter ta degjoje. Keshtu ndodh dhe me E çuditshmja çeshtje e Benxhamin Baton ( ; I) ose Ceshtja e çuditshme e Benxhamin Baton.

E gjeta Vangjel!, bertet... Po çgjete? Me duket se e gjeta se ku qendron hiçmeria e ketij filmi : tek fjala çeshtje e titullit te filmit. Qysheteket? Problemi, neqofte se ka nje te tille, nuk eshte artificialiteti apo pamundesia e ndodhise, por trajtimi i ndodhise si çeshtje. Neqofte se pyet kush i trajton ndodhite, tregimet (edhe pse te pamundura, joreale, jo te verteta) si çeshtje, pergjigjen e gjen kollaj : gjykates, gjykues, prokurore, avokate e tere hordhite çalamane qe i ndjekin nga pas. Njeriu i thjeshte nuk i trajton kurre ndodhite e te tjerve si çeshtje, merrni shembull dike qe pyet nje te njohur Si ja kalon? Si eshte puna? Cna thua? Cka ngjare? e te tjera me radhe. Asnjehere nuk te thote Si apo cila eshte çeshtja? apo akoma me keq Ceshte çeshtja?, sepse ne qofte se pergojohet fjala *çeshtje* hyn ne loje diçka si puna, nocioni i mosbesimit.  Mbase sepse fjala çeshtje eshte shpikje e avokatise, e terminologjise gjyqtare apo ligjvenese, apo terminologjia e qafe-litarit, do thoshte ndonje intelektual i zgjuar, si ca nga ata apo keta tanet, pa prapashtese. Po çrendesi ka! Nejse. Nuk eshte spektatori qe nuk i beson tregimit, eshte vete regjizori qe e trajton si çeshtje. Deri diku mund te thuash pse jo? Pse jo qe nje gjyqtar te trajtoje si çeshtje nje tregim perrallor, duke u munduar ti besoje, te leshoje pak pe ndaj telave me gjemba qe e rrethojne. Jo!, sepse ne fund te fundit gjyqtari ngelet gjyqtar, rolin e ka perzemer, dhe koha do humbase kot por gjithesesi nuk eshte kjo çeshtja. Ceshtja eshte se filmi nuk ka asgje te re, nuk propozon asgje te re kinematografikisht (Uou!), sepse emocionet jane jarge te shtira, te rreme, me maske, personazhet e skenat nga me konvencionalet, te shumecekura. Dhe e vetmja gje e vertete duket, dhe eshte, kohe-ngjarja, koha qe rrjedh, edhe pse permbysur. Kam pershtypjen se filmi do u pelqeje pseudo-filozofeve , kritikeve, qe duan te krijojne ndonje filozofi te re duke shqyrtuar imazhet dhe kontekstin si realitet, si te mireqene. Ashtu si filmi dhe ata duan nje pretekst qe te flasin, qe te jetojne, qe te tregojne dhe te tregohen. Une besoj se duhet diçka me shume se nje pretekst per... çfare do qofte. Jo vetem pretekst por edhe tekst. Fincher-it i pelqen koha, dhe te gjitheve na pelqen koha, dhe me te drejte duket se mbron idene se koha nuk mjafton, nuk eshte gjithçka, nuk zgjidh çdo gje. Por le te shikoje pak nga ata te cileve koha u eshte sosur, apo eshte duke u sosur, ne vend qe te jargavitet me quret e veta. Ky film i ngjan hiçit vete, film karnavalesk. Dhe karnavalet duhen por mundesisht ne te tashmen.

----------


## korçar

«* The Wrestler* », regjia Darren Aronofsky.

“The wrestling is fake. What isn’t?” Pa vonesa, pa vertitje, duhet thene se “The Wrestler” duket si vellai i vogel, me damare te fryra, i “Rosetta”-s se vellerzerve Dardenne. Pa veçantine e keçit (kaçit?), “virtyt” e mit i jetes amerikane, “The Wrestler” , film qe lundron qete ne ujrat e “filmit social”, kollaj mund te ishte krijim i vellezerve Dardenne. Miti amerikan i perafrohet ndjesise evropiane kesaj radhe, e para here qe kjo ndodh kaq hapur (e kam llafin per kinema gjithmone). Njera, motra, Palme e Arte ne Festivalin e Kanës (1999), tjetri, vellai i vogel, Luan i Artë ne Venecia (2008) ; njera e vrullshme, impulsive, kokeforte, e çoroditur, e pambajtur, trupvogel, ne pamje te jashte, tjetri i syrgjynosur, nostalgjik, i perveluar nga brenda, me i permbajtur, i zorrshem e i çilter, gjigand, ne pamje te jashte gjithmone. Po e ndal ketu krahasimin...

The Wrestler, ecen ngadale,* i trishte e i brishte*, por tejet i sigurt dhe i denje, drejt perfundimit tragjik. Simboli behet tejet interesant kur has citime, probleme e çeshtje, te kohes sone, aktuale (ndeshja e fundit me Ayatollohun). Sepse simboli eshte fallsiteti, dhe fallsiteti, nganjehere, ka aftesi ta nxjerre me mire ne pah te “verteten”. Nderthurja, e ndersjellta, “falls” me gjithçka e perflet fallsin, imazhet ne kete rast (nder te tjera), te kthehet shuplake ftyres. Megjithese per mendimin tim, nuk e di pse por edhe e marr me mend, me duket shume e shkoqur, e qarte, pra pak e lehte, ne kuptimin “kollaj”. Filmi, tregimi, mbeshtetet ne nje fije tejet te holle dhe te tendosur, pak a shume si sterfryrja e damareve te personazhit kryesor (tjeter mit ky : Mickey Rourke) dhe arrin te perçoje me urtesi (nuk e di a do te funksiononte me me pak urtesi?) friken se gjithe ato damare do te ç’fryhen si tullumbac, se do te ç’faqen ne vertetesi... Kur “çjerr faqen” ç’mund te gjesh te prekesh perveç se kockat? Diçka e ftohte mbizoteron ne film! E per çfare ka nevoje njeriu?

----------


## autori

> Po e perseris *çuditerisht* sepse ky film me perforcoi ate qe dija prej shume kohesh per stilin kadarean, pra per ironine gjitheperfshirese te tijen, forcen e ironise, por edhe per mungesen absolute te ndonje ndjenje te denjë. Shume mendojne si une se librat e Kadarese nuk shfaqin kurrefare ndjenje dashurie, ne mos e shfaqshin terthorazi nepermjet ironise.


Kete qe shkruan, e kam lexuar per here te pare te shkruar nga Edi Rama, kur nuk ishte politikan, andej nga vitet '96-'97, ne nje reviste qe quhet "Perpjekja" (e kam numrin e revistes ne fjale). Edhe ai thoshte qe, vepra e Kadarese i ka te gjitha, ç'te dua une, ti, ai e ajo bashke. Por vetem ndjenje dashurie nuk ka.

Nuk po behem mbare ta shikoj "Kohen e kometes";  E di qe mund te shihet edhe ne web (ketu ne forum jane dhe lidhjet ku mund te shihet),  por s'po kam piken e deshires.... eh...

Po me vjen keq qe  	 The Curious Case of Benjamin Button te paska zhgenjy... Une ne fakt, ketij Fincher-it nuk ja kam pelqyer ndonjehere as "Seven", as "Fight club", por "Zodiac" me habiti per mire ! Per me teper qe, kam qejf qe regjizore qe zakonisht nuk me pelqejne, te me bejne surpriza te kendshme : me ate rast, me duket sikur _je me remets en question_ (si duhet te thuhet shqipçe kjo, sigurisht pa e perkthyer fjale per fjale "të rivë veten ne pyetje").

----------


## autori

Domethene, ky italiani Sorrentino ka bere nje film per Giulio Andreottin, nje nga figurat politike më jetegjata te Italise se pas-luftes (7 here kryeminister dhe 25 here minister !).

Film tmerresisht barok, qe bombardon me imazhe e zë ! papapapa ç'i ka punuar imazheve Sorrentino ! A thua se je perpara nje opere-rrock, nje koktel skeçesh muzikalo-burleske. Tek-tuk, ka diçka filmike, ka diçka qe i ngjan kinematografise pra  s'mund te thuhet se gjithshka eshte video-clip (eshte aq i zgjuar Sorrentino, per te mos rene ne ate batak !). Por ne fund, dola nga salla po aq bosh sa dhe po me aq dhimbje koke.  
Ajo qe eshte interesante eshte fakti qe, ajo qe per disa mund te quhet pasuri mizaskene, modernitet apo mjeshterira regjizoriale,  per disa te tjere (ku bej pjese dhe une) ato jane thjesht dëngla. Thuaj po deshe qe eshte pa vlere ajo shprehja shqiptare "merr syte e mi e shife".  

Po mendoja: sigurisht qe mund te behen filma per personazhe, te themi, _negative_, por ka te _bërë_ te të bërë ! Mu kujtua "El" i Luis Buñuel-it, qe konfirmon qe kendveshtrimi regjizorial ka te beje qamet !!!

----------


## peoples

Tungjatetja kinema - dashës. E paskeni filluar _vrullshëm_ 2009-n. Unë e hapa sezonin 2009 me një film historik. _Che__: L'Argentin_. Edhe një herë Che Guevara, rebeli që mendonte të ndryshonte botë, bëhet personazhi i një film shumë të denjë për figurën dhe mundin që bëri për t'i dhënë Kubës këtë të ardhme... Por, nuk mund ta përfundoj frazën se Soderbergh, regjizori i njohur me _Ocean's_ 11, 12... e ka ndarë filmin në dy pjesë. Zgjedhje e ndërlikuar. Në pjesën e parë, me disa imazhe shumë të arrira estetikisht, ku bardh e zija, imazhet, mjeshtërisht të përpunuara, udhëtojnë larg, deri në xhunglat e shpirtit të një revolucionari që donte të infektonte të gjithë Amerikën Latine me idetë e tija. Amerika e Veriut, në sytë e _Che_-së, _el comandante_, siç e thërrisnin shokët e armëve, është një nëpërke që pickon dhe lëshon helm ngado që shkon. 
Nuk është për t'u habitur që në këtë film, _Castro_-ja, që akoma e gëzon Kubën me diktaturën e tij, rri pothuajse _hors champ_ (jashtë skene) për minuta të tëra. Eshtë _Che_-ja që _punon_, lufton dhe mendon për një zgjerim të ideve të veta. Kurse _Castro_- mbahet larg, si një oportunist, njëri që pret... por për këtë duhet pritur pjesa e dytë. 
Film historik, i cili duhet konsideruar edhe si edukues, pasi nuk përcjell mesazhe të ëmbla, por dhunë, kurajo, burrëri. Disa mund ta kenë parë filmin e Walter Salles _The Motorcycle Diaries_, një biografi e sheqerosur që e largonte vëmendjen nga çfarë ishte përbërë ku njeri aq i fuqishëm, dhe është pikërisht kjo forca që ndeshet tek filmi i Soderbergh-ut: personazhi i vërtetë që la gjurmë tek brezat e një shoqërie industriale dhe banale. Ndoshta dhe interpretimi i Benicio del Toro ndikon, ndoshta dhe angazhimi politik i regjizorit, ndoshta... dhe shumë gjëra, por në fund mbetet një film i mirë, edhe pse i këputur përgjysëm për t'ia shtuar dramaticitetin.

----------


## korçar

> Film historik, i cili duhet konsideruar edhe si edukues, pasi nuk përcjell mesazhe të ëmbla, por dhunë, kurajo, burrëri.


Nuk e di se sa edukate jane dhuna, hajde de kurajoja, dhe burrëria... E them kete pasi ke harruar "vellazerine" mbi te gjitha... qe eshte kaq e pranishme ne film, sa qe gati te ngre nervat... Po fundja biografi eshte.

----------


## autori

Ajo qe me beri pershtypje ne kete film eshte se, 2/3 e filmit me pelqyen shume, ndersa 1/3 e fundit, me là komplet te ftohte. Po shpjegohem.

Se pari, kjo foto :




Pikerisht, siç e tregon dhe fotoja, pergjate gati 90 minutave te para te filmit (po i quaj 2/3 e filmit), Che Guevara shfaqet duke pergatitur revolten ne Kubë (vitet 1957-58). Regjizori nuk shfaq pothuaj asnje pike-veshtrimi te tijen, por vetem dokumenton, dokumenton dhe dokumenton : shohim *Che Guevarën* (argjentinas, mjek per nga profesioni) qe sheron te plagosurit, qe merret me arsimimin e analfabeteve, me rekrutimin e ushtareve te rinj. Shohim Che qe behet derr, merzitet, tamam si ne foton e më-lartme (normal: edhe revolucionarët kane te drejte te merziten e te behen derr, apo jo ?! Njerez jane). Kjo per mua eshte dhe pjesa me e mrekullueshme e filmit. Me pelqeu sa s'ka më ! 
Skenat jane te nderthurura me imazhe te Che, ne bardh e zi, 6-7 vite me vone, gjate nje vizite te tij ne New York, ne 1964. E shohim Che tek jep nje interviste per nje gazetare amerikane, tek flet ne OKB. Eshte e vetmja menyre per te mesuar mbi opinionet e tij politike. Biles ne nje moment, ne tribunen e OKB-se, thote: "_Më ne fund, nje vend amerikan_ (e ka fjalen per Kubën!), _eshte kthyer ne nje vend te lire dhe te pavarur_", gje qe me beri te rikujtoj ate qe Godard e ka thene shpesh me humor : "_Amerikanët kane vjedhur emrin e nje kontinenti te tere per t'ja vene vendit te tyre - Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes_).   :shkelje syri: 

Pastaj vjen pjesa e fundit (1/3 e filmit, te themi), marrja e qytetit Santa-Clara nga revolucionaret e Che, bastioni i parafundit i qeverise se asokohe kubane te diktatorit Batista. Kjo eshte pjesa qe pothuaj nuk me pelqeu, me là te ftohte pasi dhe ngjan me nje rikonstruksion historik pa ndonje interes. Te presim pjesen e dyte, ne shkurt...

Si perfundim, me ka mbetur ne memorje shija shume emire qe me là pjesa me e madhe e filmit. Nuk i shqita syte nga ekrani. Biles mu duk se pashe ne syte e Che Guevarës atë qe thote Salvador Aliende,  ish-presidenti kilian, ne nje dokumentar te rralle te Chris Marker te titulluar "Le fond de l'air est rouge" (Ajri eshte i kuq) , e citoj : "_Ne jeten time, kam mundur te shikoj melankolinë e te Majtes ne pushtet vetem ne dy palë sy : ne ato te Che Guevares dhe ne ato te Çu Enlait_ ".

----------


## autori

Keshtu e kane filmat : disa regjizore qe ndofta s'para i kemi per zemer, na habisin per mire, te tjere qe i duam fort, na zhgenjejne ndonjehere... Turku Nuri kesaj rradhe hyn tek keta te fundit : *"Uç (3) majmunët"* e tij eshte kilometra larg nga magjia e filmave te tij te meparshem: "Uzak", "Klimat"... etj etj.

Kuptohet, *Nuri Bilge Ceylan* eshte kineast qe di se si dhe ç'fare ben, por kesaj rradhe ka rene ne auto-parodi (duke perseritur veten deri ne majmunllek).  *"TRE MAJMUNET"* ka nje merite te padiskutueshme: skenari eshte fort i mire, historia eshte më se interesante dhe fundi i filmit eshte exellent ! Por... mizaskena e zgjedhur, duket se nuk eshte ajo qe do te duhej. Shpesh skenat e filmit jane pozante, te renda, mbushur me referenca te ster-nenvizuara (Tarkovski, Tarkovski, Tarkovski...). Imazhi filmik shpesh tigellon fallco, i forcuar, keshtu qe trajtimi estetik kthehet ne qellim ne vetvete. Le pastaj ngjyra mustardë e filmit...  :i terbuar: . 

Motiviet e "Tre majmunve" jane genjeshtra, xhelozia, arroganca e pushtetit. E gjitha kjo per te na folur mbi kushtezimin njerezor (human condition). Ekzistencializmin e tij. Gjithe keto "gjema" te medha, shprehur permes nje estetike kaq te sforcuar, e kthejne filmin ne mbytes. Ne te pabesueshem. Ndofta te tjere spektatore fashinohen nga te tilla truke...; une jo. 

ps: ka nje skene vertet te mire : kontakti ne krevat i gruas me te shoqin qe kthehet nga burgu. Zgjat vetem 5 minuta. Aty rigjeta edhe njehere doren dhe mendjen e regjizorit turk, qe me kujtoi te mrekullueshmin "Klimat". Eshte e vetmja skene qe mund ti shpetosh filmit gati dy oresh...

----------


## korçar

Sa per "Il Divo" i Sorrentinos... Diçka me pelqeu, nuk e di mire se çfare, por diçka me pelqeu. Mbase "gjoja-huazimet" Tarantiniane... Energjia, vrulli! Eshte filmi i dyte i ketij fillim viti ne te cilin "maska" luan rolin kryesor, jo personazhi i maskuar por maska e personazhit kryesor, bile ne "Il Divo" (Bisha?) regjizori nuk nguron fare ti perafrohet deri ne kulm poreve e rudhave prej plastiline (perfytyroni ata planet ne rreze e ne profil te qafes te personazhit te Andreottit)... Pyes veten se ç'do te thote, pertej nenvizimit fallsor e ndergjegjes-madh? Filmi i pare i ketij lloji ishte "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button". Mbase duhet pritur dhe pak perpara nxjerries se ndonje "ideje perfundimtare"... ne lidhje me ate ç'ka "_kjo_" perfaqeson per kinemane. Sidoqofte, larg "hënë-diellzimeve", film per tu shiquar.

----------


## autori

> Sa per "Il Divo" i Sorrentinos... Diçka me pelqeu, nuk e di mire se çfare, por diçka me pelqeu. Mbase "gjoja-huazimet" Tarantiniane... Energjia, vrulli!


Pak a shume te njejten gje ndjeva dhe une, kur thosha : 


> ...ka diçka filmike, ka diçka qe i ngjan kinematografise, pra  s'mund te thuhet se eshte video-clip (eshte aq i zgjuar Sorrentino, per te mos rene ne ate batak !). [/IMG]

----------


## peoples

Sorrentino, pas *L'amico di famiglia*, filmi që i dha pak popullaritet, që e ngjiti dhe i dha hapësirë në mjedisin e vështirë të kinemasë, këtë radhë mori si personazh një _përbindësh_, një burrë politik të sprovuar, të regjur me uthull e me vaj.

Filmi është i realizuar me mjeshtëri, edhe pse influenca e Sergio Leone-s e Tarantino-s (cit. korçar) ndjehet. Në fakt, nuk e di nëse e keni ndjerë hapin e parë të skenarit: _Jeta spektakolare e Andreotti-t_. Pra, filmi ndërtohet si një spektakël, zhurmë, shumë muzikë, lëvizje kamerash me një harmoni që i jep filmit ritëm. Ralenty, si formë filmike që ndron shumë mirë në këtë film. Ndoshta nga kjo formë, që përdoret shpesh tek video clip-et muzikore, vjen një shije e keqe, por duhet të mos harrojmë që është një film italian, paksa më i avancuar se disa regjizorë që kanë pak për të dhënë, dhe që hegjemonia e TV-së në Itali është çmendurisht e pakrahasueshme. Ndoshta, estetika e filmat nganjëherë të ngre nervat (sidomos disa plane shumë të përpunuara deri në detajin më të fundit), por mjeshtëria e Sorrentino-s qëndron edhe tek drejtimi i aktorëve. Përpunimi i të gjitha dialekteve, nga ku dhe vinin personazhet e vërteta, loja e Tony Servillo, që për ata që e njohin Andreotti-n, e imiton, e mishëron më një korrektësi mahnitëse, edhe pse plastelina (cit. korçar) bën të veten, ajo na bën të kuptojmë se jemi duke parë imitimin filmik të një epoke. Skeçet që gjallëruan publikun italian të viteve 80-të-90-të, kanë influencuar tek përzgjedhja e këtij personazhi të vetmuar, meqënëse Andreotti dhe shumë drejtues të tjerë politikë të asaj periudhë u vunë në shënjestër edhe nga krijuesit e imazheve, përveç gjyqtarëve. Atëherë mund të kuptohet kjo zgjedhje: _l'homme politique_. 
Kinamaja sot në Itali është me të vërtetë e papërgjegjshme me atë që ngjet sepse nuk ka më krijues që të shpërbëjnë renë e zezë, e cila aq mirë u shpërbë nga neorealizmi, Monicelli, Ferreri, Scola, Pasolini.
Si përfundim ky film mu duk i realizuar mirë.

----------


## autori

Ky Sam Mendes-i (regjizori i filmit) sikur ka fitu nje patentë qe i jep te drejten ti bëjë gjyqin amerikanëve, si njerez pa ndjenja te verteta, fallco, materialistë ne kulm. Para 10 vjetesh, u mor me amerikanët e sotem me ate filmin "American Beauty" (film tipik i viteve 90, qe bo gjoja si film inteligjent...); kesaj rradhe, eshte marre me Ameriken e viteve 50-60 dhe prap qellimi eshte i njejte.

Ka ca momente te vogla interesante ne film, por e pergjithshmja...  patetike e akademike  :i terbuar:

----------


## autori

> Sorrentino, pas *L'amico di famiglia*, filmi që i dha pak popullaritet, që e ngjiti dhe i dha hapësirë në mjedisin e vështirë të kinemasë, këtë radhë mori si personazh një _përbindësh_, një burrë politik të sprovuar, të regjur me uthull e me vaj.
> 
> Filmi është i realizuar me mjeshtëri ...


E di si osht puna ? Sorrentinos i rré menia qe osht Orson Wellsi, por qe ne fakt, mezi arrin nivelin e nje rreklame cilesore. Mezi ! Dhe e di pse ? Sepse, saaaaaaaapo nje idé e mire kinematografike nxjerr koken ne film, hop, Sorrentino e anulon me nje idé tjeter. S'ke as dy gram jete ne nje plan te vetem ! 
Ngaqe i rré menia se osht Mbret i berjes se planeve te hatashme filmike, Sorrentinos i rré menia se osht edhe Mbret i montazhit. Por ne fakt, pothuaj asgje nuk _dialogon_, nuk _komunikon_ ne film. Thene shkoqur: tek "Il Divo", s'ke asnje skenë te vetme (pas une seule scène).   

Le pastaj dialogjet, te stilit :
-_Nuk keni vallezuar asnjehere ne jeten tuaj ?_
(Andreotti) : - _Kam gjithe jeten qe vallezoj_ ("Tutta la mia vita")


pffffffff... 

(mu duk se po degjoja batutat e Fatos Nanos   :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## autori

Domethënë, nje minister ekonomie (Che Guevara, Minister i Ekonomise se Republikes se Kubes, ne vitet 59-67, pas trimufit te Revolucionit kubanez), vendos te largohet gati fshehurazi nga vendi i tij dhe te futet klandestinçe ne Bolivi, per te eksportuar revolucionin anembane Amerikes Latine. Dhe del huq. E ça huqi se, keq fare !

Pjesa e dyte e Che, me pelqeu po aq sa e para. Gjynah qe filmi eshte i ndare ne dy pjese; do ish mire te shikohej si nje i tërë, ashtu sikunder dhe ishte konceptuar ne fillim : nje film i vetem 5 orësh.

----------

